# LOTUP changes Valencia.



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Not sure if this has been posted before but it looks as if recent changes in the law could have some serious side effects for those trying to sell or buy a house in Valencia region.
If anybody has any more knowledge about this then please share as it is a very recent change and their appears to be some confusion on just how this is going to be implemented in the real world.

The long and short of it is in the two links provided but if anyone can come up with more detail then that would be great.

We only just found out about it from our lawyer and back in June it wasn't an issue but now it is.
Basically the 4 year grace period that structures needed to be older than to be regulated has now been extended to 15 years.
Seeing as nearly every property on the market around here has to some degree something not correctly declared or stated then this could potentially be a huge stumbling block in selling a property.


! Spanish News Today - Important Information For The Valencia Region, Lotup Being Enforced

Costa News - No escape for Valencia's illegal buildings


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

www.docv.gva.es/datos/2014/07/31/pdf/2014_7303.pdf

This is the law, only a brief 156 pages worth.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pazcat said:


> Not sure if this has been posted before but it looks as if recent changes in the law could have some serious side effects for those trying to sell or buy a house in Valencia region.
> If anybody has any more knowledge about this then please share as it is a very recent change and their appears to be some confusion on just how this is going to be implemented in the real world.
> 
> The long and short of it is in the two links provided but if anyone can come up with more detail then that would be great.
> ...



This was proposed and reported (on this forum) last year - I seem to recall I mentioned it then.

I've always been very wary when people quoted the '4-year rule' anyway.

Why not get things put right or perhaps don't do them the wrong way in the first place.

Even more reason NOT to buy an illegal property.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

The sellers of the property we bought had to go through this process before contracts were signed despite the '4 years grace' , we would not have gone ahead unless this was done. This was only in May of this year and the house had been build for more than 4 years. Our Lawyer insisted it was done with the vendors bearing the cost.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

maureen47 said:


> The sellers of the property we bought had to go through this process before contracts were signed despite the '4 years grace' , we would not have gone ahead unless this was done. This was only in May of this year and the house had been build for more than 4 years. Our Lawyer insisted it was done with the vendors bearing the cost.


See, we have had offers accepted but ended up walking away because of the sellers refusal to do just that. We have been prepared to take on the regularizacion process ourselves for a special property if we had too.
But when we have done this it was the 4 years grace period, now a month later it is 15 years and presumably instead of paying a few thousand to get things fixed it now may be tens of thousands or simply not possible at all. Nobody seems to know at this point so any clarification would be good.

Basically whilst I agree with clamping down on all this it would also seem that buying a house and selling one in Valencia just got a hell of a lot more difficult because nothing is legal and if the cost to put things right goes up too much then no seller or buyer will be willing to cover the costs.

Throw a mortgage into the mix and I can tell you it is a right mess.



snikpoh said:


> This was proposed and reported (on this forum) last year - I seem to recall I mentioned it then.
> 
> I've always been very wary when people quoted the '4-year rule' anyway.
> 
> ...


I agree with you, if people did things right from the word go it wouldn't be a problem but absolutely nobody does here, it's like a game. I am so frustrated with people for not doing this and waste all our time with this BS.

Even the one guy who wants to legalise everything can only do so once the deposit is paid because he can't afford it. Fair enough but then the bank cannot approve a mortgage on the property so you can't pay the deposit until they have physically gone and investigated and blown another god knows how long of our time.

The moral of the story is declare everything on your property.


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Pazcat said:


> See, we have had offers accepted but ended up walking away because of the sellers refusal to do just that. We have been prepared to take on the regularizacion process ourselves for a special property if we had too.
> But when we have done this it was the 4 years grace period, now a month later it is 15 years and presumably instead of paying a few thousand to get things fixed it now may be tens of thousands or simply not possible at all. Nobody seems to know at this point so any clarification would be good.
> 
> Basically whilst I agree with clamping down on all this it would also seem that buying a house and selling one in Valencia just got a hell of a lot more difficult because nothing is legal and if the cost to put things right goes up too much then no seller or buyer will be willing to cover the costs.
> ...


Its taken us almost 18-24 months to sort a house out and its been a real roller coaster if a journey , but with perseverance we found the right house with the right conditions , i guess we agree there seems to be a lack of resale properties in the Valencia Region that are legal to sell even the repossessions from the bank we found were illegal, good luck in finding the right property


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks Maureen, I think after 18 months of this I would be even more potty than I am now. You are right about it being a roller coaster, it just depends on which day it is as to how things are but I feel we are nearing the end of it now.
Also congratulations on finding the right place for you, may you enjoy your home for years to come.


----------

